# BYB's are getting more expensive



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

In my boredom I came across a website. The pups are being sold for $1500. Really? Here are the pedigrees:

Sire:
Danzig's Spike - German shepherd dog

His mom is also his aunt and grandmother. His sire is his brother and uncle.

Dam:
Scheiße Esserin - German shepherd dog

Wow.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What a pedigree for Danzig's spike. I see some really "exotic" names if you go a couple generations back. Classy stuff... definitely some high quality breeding going on there.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Exotic? You mean racist? Disgusting!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

BowWowMeow said:


> Exotic? You mean racist? Disgusting!


Yeah... it was a sarcastic comment. 

The dogs been akc registered... do they actually allow dogs to be registered with those types of names? I'm surprised they allow that stuff...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't even look at that. I was looking at the "high quality" breeding.
And unfortunately the AKC does allow it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The AKC will allow you to call your dog anything as long as you pay them the money to register them.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

BowWowMeow said:


> The AKC will allow you to call your dog anything as long as you pay them the money to register them.


 
Bingo. And looking at this breeding pair they let you register crap as well. But we knew that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't believe a well known and respected group like the AKC would actually register a name like that. I figured it was just some idiot with a computer posting crap like that on the database and wasn't for real.

I could see this with one of those BYB/puppy mill registration companies, but I'm shocked the AKC would accept that.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, that's wonderful. How could you get a dog and be proud that a dog with that name is in its pedigree? I know a name shouldn't be that important, but honestly, the owner is truly a moron if they name their dog that. Especially if they put it on the AKC registration.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

oh my.....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That can't be real.

There is no info on most of the dogs other than their name and reg number.
Sounds like someone made that crap up.

I clicked every dog on the sire side and there is not one single piece of info on any of them.
It's BS.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Guess I missed the racist name . . . :/


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

shannonrae said:


> Guess I missed the racist name . . . :/


Click on the link for the sire in the first post for Danzig's Spike. 

I don't think it's real though, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Danzig's Spikes sire IS registered with the AKC. 

The other dog in his pedigree with AKC #DL32714401 (and a horrible name) does not show up in their database but that could be because the dog was registered before a certain date. 

Morons.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's very sad that Germelhaus's bloodlines are being used by this "breeder."


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I had to laugh......sadly....I just sold 2 puppies for "less" than the cost of "this" breeder's puppies...?!
....I need to be a better business person it seems....


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh. My. Gawd!! I cannot believe that....


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Using the AKC number I was able to pull up the dog named N*****
I thought they had rules against this......guess not, what a shame


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

The massive amount of inbreeding on the sire alone...my god and the names.
Excuse me, I'm going to need to go vomit forever...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> I had to laugh......sadly....I just sold 2 puppies for "less" than the cost of "this" breeder's puppies...?!
> ....I need to be a better business person it seems....


Robin, the problem is your lines are too good. Use that male for stud and you can make more money!

Seriously though, these people are about 30 miles from me. Ugh.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ah, but I bet they make really cute pups!!! (barf!)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm gonna start a new website for on-line dog dating services.....* Date n' Mate*, ..*Pee Farm-only*,...*Mutt dot Kong*.......whatcha think???


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I like the mutt dot kong idea. You can put all the designer breeds on a website and charge a premium for it. You can make a killing from all the people willing to pay premiums for all the shepadoodlehounds out there.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe pedigreedatabase.com got hacked? Actually, I'd guess "spoofed" would be the correct word...along with AKC in the case of "N-----r."


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am sorry but from what I hear from some breeders the AKC only cares about money these days, sad. Heck the state would not let you get a license plate with that word on it, so why can you register a dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats sick and wrong. The "breeder" must be inbred themselves.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was so distracted by the inbreeding I didn't even notice the names (well, besides the weird translation of "*poop* eater" as the dam's name).


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> Robin, the problem is your lines are too good. Use that male for stud and you can make more money!
> 
> Seriously though, these people are about 30 miles from me. Ugh.


They're in Washington! That means (inevitably) that I'm not that far either. 

I can't stand people like that. 

The blatant inbreeding, overpricing and the names...I thought for sure this had to be fake. 

*I just looked it up on AKC and this is what they say:*

Naming of Dogs

_"Words and phrases that may not be included in a dog's name:
Champion, champ, sieger or any other AKC title or show term, either spelled out or abbreviated.
Obscenities and words derogatory to any race, creed or nationality or transliterations of such words.
Kennel(s), male, stud, sire, bitch, dam and female.
Breed names alone.
There are no restrictions on arabic (1, 2, 3), cardinal (one, two, three) and ordinal (first, second, third) numbers that are spelled out."_

===

Maybe it wasn't in effect when some of those dogs were named (?) I don't know.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Can someone report these names to the AKC?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

OMG I just used the AKC Dog search tool and it does pull up that name...

I agree Jessie - is there any way that this can get reported?

I'll keep looking.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

robinhuerta said:


> I'm gonna start a new website for on-line dog dating services.....* Date n' Mate*, ..*Pee Farm-only*,...*Mutt dot Kong*.......whatcha think???


:rofl::rofl: The "Date n' Mate" did me in!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The byb where I got Sinister from raised their prices too.

I paid $600 for him and now they are charging $1000 for their dogs.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Well I know my dogs are poo eaters but I don't believe I would ever name them that, nor "fancy" it up by saying it in German!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my god, they named the bitch "Scheisse Esserin" ? 

$hit/Poop/Feces eater but in the worst possible way. It's actually a cuss/swear/dirty word. Very dirty and derogating. 

I can't believe they named the bitch like that. It's so sad. Those people shouldn't be allowed to own any dog ever again. :help:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It might not be that bad of a breeding afterall.... 

According to the breeder, Danzig's Spike "is the best dog I've ever owned. He knows hand signals and does well off the leash. He also fetches anything from snowballs to rocks thrown in the river."

Hand signals AND fetches rocks thrown in the river!! If that isn't breeding material, I don't know what is.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> It might not be that bad of a breeding afterall....
> 
> According to the breeder, Danzig's Spike "is the best dog I've ever owned. He knows hand signals and does well off the leash. He also fetches anything from snowballs to rocks thrown in the river."
> 
> Hand signals AND fetches rocks thrown in the river!! If that isn't breeding material, I don't know what is.


 
:rofl:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm almost tempted to email them and ask if he's titled in rock retrieving.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> It might not be that bad of a breeding afterall....
> 
> According to the breeder, Danzig's Spike "is the best dog I've ever owned. He knows hand signals and does well off the leash. He also fetches anything from snowballs to rocks thrown in the river."
> 
> Hand signals AND fetches rocks thrown in the river!! If that isn't breeding material, I don't know what is.


I bet the guy trained him himself...like in that cartoon that was here awhile ago.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, poop eater and rock fetcher. Sounds like the perfect pup! Now I understand why they are $1500. Such talent is hard to find! lol


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

well...I want one.
The combo could possibly create excellent "poop fetchers"....think of it..?
You would never have to pick up after your dog......he would have the genetic ability to go "pick up (fetch) the poop himself!!! YEAH!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> well...I want one.
> The combo could possibly create excellent "poop fetchers"....think of it..?
> You would never have to pick up after your dog......he would have the genetic ability to go "pick up (fetch) the poop himself!!! YEAH!!


 
However, who will throw the poop to teach them how to fetch? Or do these stellar genetics just follow naturally?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm using their advanced "breeding logic".....*and it's not easy for me*.
Since one parent has the desire to "eat poop" as if it were dining at a fine restaurant. And the other parent is genetically superior material, because of his ability to "fetch any & all things"......I am hoping (fingers crossed)...that the product of these 2 matches...will have the inherited abilities to "seek out the poop & naturally fetch it back to the container".......am I asking too much???


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Not at all Robin!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> "back to the container"


And the original poop container would be ?? 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Emoore said:


> It's very sad that Germelhaus's bloodlines are being used by this "breeder."



To cross reference another thread - this is why it is important to sell pups on LIMITED registration and screen your buyers!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your name can show up a few generations back in a pedigree like this ..... not only your name, but the knowledge that someone used one of your puppies in a careless, greedy breeding "home" and did not care where THEY sold the offspring of YOUR carefully planned breeding!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Lee


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW! somebody needs to educate this guy on the difference between inbreeding and LINE breeding, oh wait he named his dog Nbomb never mind you cant tell this guy anything, don't even try! that's a lot of repeated ancestors, watch this guy for a two headed mutant puppy on the news soon!


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Is it true that the dumbells in Sch are going to now be molded out of snowballs, feces, or fashioned from a piece of rock from this point forward?

Well, that concept of off leash obedience really astounds me as well. I'm going to look into that.

Darwinism has failed us once again. :smirk:


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread is turning to...well...you know. At least one of his dogs could bring it back. :rofl:


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

darwin takes a back seat when you move from unguided survival of the fittest evolution, to selective breeding


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

@ JOSHUA .....I meant for the humans, not the dogs.


----------

